# Purigen reactor, a how-to sorta...



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Sweet! May I know what brand or where can I get that filter?
btw is the sponge the only thing stopping the purigen getting into the tank? Does it clogged fast?
I see some purigen on the bottom still white, not brown.. 
Plus how do you reverse the inflow/ outflow? 

sorry if its too much question 

I would like to see a video while the purigen reactor is running please


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I got it from home depot, it was on clearance so I don't know if they still stock them. It was a GE brand home filter, but I found some cheap ones online too, on eBay I think.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

btw do you place this before the real filter or after?
(I'm thinking after to avaid debris as much as possible, but wouldn't that hurt the filter propeller?)


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

After, this is put on the return.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> Sweet! May I know what brand or where can I get that filter?
> btw is the sponge the only thing stopping the purigen getting into the tank? Does it clogged fast?
> I see some purigen on the bottom still white, not brown..
> Plus how do you reverse the inflow/ outflow?
> ...


The sponge doesn't stop the purigen from entering the tank, the purigen is supposed to stay in the bottom half of the reactor. In the last 6 months the sponge never clogged.

The white purigen on the bottom was in the shape of a bowl, so it looks like a lot of purigen is just sitting there, but that is just purigen that got stuck in the corner.

The reverse flow on the intake/output you just hook up the house filter backwards. On the lid of the filter there's one side that says "in" and the other side says "out", basically you make water flow into the "out" side, and out of the "in" side.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a video if it in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZkhPNvQxXo


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

So cool! How much purigen you put into the reactor?
Plus may I know what kind of filter pushing the water through that reactor? I only have an Eheim 2213

Plus what kind of sponge are you using? It came with the hole in the middle?


edit: Did some research, I believe the filter you are using is model # gxwh20s http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...reId=10051&relatedSearch=gxwh20s#.UBj0NqDMhP8
Its $39.98

But it has so many bad reviews on HomeDepot site. Does it leak on yours?


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

....and, it's another great thread from Mordalphus. Thanks for the detailed write up.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

If you're married, your wife must have an extra love for you because of your ingenious DIY skills. I'm sure those come in handy when it comes to solving problems on your honey-do list. 

-Lisa


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I put about 2 inches of purigen. i buy it in the liter jug, so im not sure how many ml.

It's swiss poret foam, I just cut it to that size and cut a hole in the middle with scissors.

That looks like the one, mine doesn't leak.




sayurasem said:


> So cool! How much purigen you put into the reactor?
> Plus may I know what kind of filter pushing the water through that reactor? I only have an Eheim 2213
> 
> Plus what kind of sponge are you using? It came with the hole in the middle?
> ...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Kunsthure said:


> If you're married, your wife must have an extra love for you because of your ingenious DIY skills. I'm sure those come in handy when it comes to solving problems on your honey-do list.
> 
> -Lisa


She hates my DIY projects, they get in the way. Although when we first met, she was amazed by them.


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice. I might be able to put some ring in there instead of the purigen! LOL


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome write up Mord!


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Do you need to do anything after you bleach it?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Mordalphus, where did you got from this magnetic stir bar? I need one to mix my scale models pints.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

plamski said:


> Hi Mordalphus, where did you got from this magnetic stir bar? I need one to mix my scale models pints.


 http://www.stirstarters.com/


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

sunyang730 said:


> Do you need to do anything after you bleach it?


You need to rinse it, then let it soak in strong dechlorinator.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Which stir starter do you use??


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I built it, his website has DIY instructions.

You can buy one from him for 50 bucks shipped though, which is almost as cheap as building your own.


----------

